# max



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2015)

stamattina ho trovato questa foto. che malinconia.View attachment 10463


anche perché quando l'ho trovato la mattina che è mancato era più o meno in questa posizione.
una carezza ancora al mio cagnolone


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2015)




----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2015)

Ti capisco


----------

